# Russian Boar hunt video and pictures (sow)



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just got back from an adventure i really enjoyed, i went down to southern ohio to the Double D ranch. i went with the sole intention of killing a Russian Boar to put meat in my freezer. i did lots of research before commiting to the Double D, they came highly recommended and let me tell you, i wasnt disappointed. i arrived about 7:30 tuesday evening and got the game plan for wednesday from Adam (the owners son), i then settled in for the night. about 7 the next morning i headed out with tim, my guide. it was a suprisingly tuff hike, those southern ohio moutains winded me.lol. he set me in a stand over looking a huge ravine that had a small creek in it, boars want water... if the boars came in where i was looking, i would have had a 200 yard or better shot (nice shot for the .300 win mag). i sat there for more than an hour and the plan was to move if we didnt see any activity, BUT as moutain boy tim disappeared a bit later, i heard him whistle. he was off to my right and was pointing up behind me to the ridge. (now, im pretty good in the woods, i usually know whats going on, but i didnt even hear him over there), i made my way to him and saw the huge russian boar sow he was alerting me too, she was making her way across the ridge behind me. i really wanted to take a male boar, tusk and all, but this was a BIG girl and i came for meat. so, i set up for the shot, i was standing behind a tree about 80 yards away from where i thought she was going to go. i waited and made a perfect hit to the heart (a boars heart sit low in their chest, so i aimed low). when adam field dressed her, he showed me the heart, it was mush, so much for trying fried boar heart. the .300 ruger/remington 180's did one hell of a job. when i hit her, she dropped for a few seconds, motionless, then started running straight at me.lol. i was like "oh shat" but then she just tumbled, what a tuff animal. it was an instant kill, but i think adrenaline took over for a few seconds as she ran or maybe she was pissed at me and comming for payback... it was a clean, humane kill and im very happy it went down like it did. we guesstamate she went 240 pounds. adam and tim both said she was bigger than any sow they seen shot. maybe a bit of boasting on their part, but a monster sow none the less.

so i took a few photos and even did a video.. oh and i almost forgot.. adam did my skull over night. some of the teeth have came out but thats just because the glue didnt get to dry enough before i left. a little peroxide, glue and sun light, madam sow is gonna look just fine


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Love it.....Congrats


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great video ,enjoyed watching it.Thanks for sharing your adventure


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Great clip, don't forget to tell us about the meals ya get out of it.

Nik,


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations ezbite! Loved the Video too!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great Job EZ! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like alot of fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

That is something I have wanted to do for a long time. Double D is on the list of possible ranches, looks like they treated you right and the accomodations were pretty decent. May head that way when it starts to cool down a bit.

Congrats on a nice shot, a clean kill and lots of porky goodness!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice shot tom


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad you had a good time thanks for sharing. Much better results than the pig hunt in Rio this spring.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leupy said:


> Glad you had a good time thanks for sharing. Much better results than the pig hunt in Rio this spring.


and those southern ohio mountains were still kicking my butt too.lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Tom for sharing, not the same as the Rio hunt, but looks like you put meat in the freezer.... for sure!!....I hope to kill a few on my trips down south (Alabama,Florida)....what did a hunt like that cost? if you don't mind telling


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My brother who lives in Va. went on one of those hunts somewhere in Tenn. He got the BIG boar(w/his .375 mag. pistol), had the head mounted, but no meat. The shop he took it to for processing told him it was full of parasites, stunk to high heaven, and not fit for consumption. Anyways, he got the mounted head to remember the experience from. How was your meat?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

deeelicous.lol. it does have a unique smell when cooking, but the sausage is very good as are the chops. i found if i trim all the fat off the chops, the smell when cooking is much less noticable. i havent eaten anything else yet, still trying to put a dent in the 80 something pounds of boar sausage i have.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the same problem with venison fat! Horge' should be able to help you out with all that sausage! Or next Hetfest!?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Love your videos!


----------

